# Door/Rear Panel replacement



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I need some opinions on replacing the panels on my 66. They are not in bad condition, only that the drivers rear panel has a small <1" gash in it from where I was trying to pull the rearseat out. If I could I would just repair it and leave it original, but it is annoying. The original color is parchment and I know that they along with the seats are stained to an ivory color now from just how old they are. So I'm trying to decide to replace everything if that will affect the value or should I just try to repair the gash?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd prolly opt for the repair first.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would opt to repair the gash if all the other components are in presentable condition. Parchment interiors are not white, more of a cream/off-white color, a lot like old ivory. The repro intrerior I got from Year One in 1993 still looks great, and it's Ivory in color, not white. That said, repro interiors are of different shades according to brand. I would fix the gash, and keep an eye out on ebay for some original panels. Mitch (Too Many Projects) just scored a set of parchment original panels for a '66 for something like $30. No need to rush. My '65 has an original blue interior, and while not perfect, I prefer it over a new one. It has a nice patina that adds to the character of an old car. Good luck.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i may not be buying from the right source but i havent been happy with any of the repro panels i have ever bought. i would choose decent originals anytime.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone know where I could get it repaired?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Local upholstery shop?


----------

